# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Mrs. Robota", Modern Talking

## Airicist

Modern Talking on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Modern Talking "Mrs. Robota"

Uploaded on Jul 20, 2007

Lyrics

Oh everyday and just every night
 I see a face, babe, on my laptop screen
 You're high and low and just between
 Oh everyday and just every night
 I send an E-mail to dream factory
 I ask if your're reality
 But more and more, I like you more than just before


 Oh la da die, oh la da da
 Only a vision, Mrs. Robota
 Oh, oh, oh la da die, oh la da da
 Only a computer, without a heart
 Oh Mrs. Robota - just a fantasy can't break my heart
 Mrs. Robota - only a fiction, right from the stars
 Oh, It's impossible


 Oh every morning, when I wake up
 I push the button for a brand new game
 Can't live without you, it's a shame
 I hear your voice, and I see your face
 I can't beleve, oh babe, you blow my mind
 There is no answer, I can find
 But more and more, I like you more than just before

----------

